# frog ID?



## noni (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys any idea what this little guy is? Sorry the pic isn't great; I was trying not to fall into the pool or into the gross slug-riddled bushes near my feet.

He is about 4cm long or so and I'm in St Clair, Western Syd. 

ta


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 8, 2011)

thats a slug


----------



## noni (Nov 8, 2011)

lol  my insane hubby has been out there all evening in the pouring rain spraying slugs with salt water


----------



## ryanm (Nov 8, 2011)

noni said:


> lol  my insane hubby has been out there all evening in the pouring rain spraying slugs with salt water



Why do a mean thing like that? Slugs are people too!!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 8, 2011)

Litoria vereauxii


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 8, 2011)

_Peron's tree frog?_


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Litoria vereauxii



Litoria ver*r*eauxii - you missed the _r_, Steve


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like a Southern Brown Tree Frog to me, but I dont think they are from Sydney. So would be going with Whistling tree frog.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 8, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Litoria ver*r*eauxii - you missed the _r_, Steve


Damn, always someone picking up my spelling errors.


----------



## james.5 (Nov 8, 2011)

I thinks it could be Litoria verreauxii too


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 8, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> thats a slug



Not for long


----------

